#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  NL Moslim zoekt Moslima

## kareem_nl

Hoi,

Ik ben een Nederlandse man en sinds begin dit jaar uit geloofsovertuiging Moslim geworden. 
Ik ben op zoek naar een 'vriendin/partner/vrouw en dat alles in 1. Ik hoop dat ze het Geloof belangrijk vindt. Ik hoop ook dat zij mij hierin kan bijstaan. Verder heb ik een eigen bedrijf, het gaat me redelijk goed, ik hou van reizen en verder alle goede dingen die het leven te bieden heeft. Ik heb een HBO opleiding en hoop dat zij dat ook heeft. Verder zien we wel.

Groet

----------


## belovedmoslima

*Salaam Alaikom.

Ben je ook praktiserend..?*

----------


## kareem_nl

Salaam Alaikom,

ben begin dit jaar moslim geworden. Had een goede motivator, maar helaas door omstandigheden is dat geeindingd. Het is voor een nl niet gemakkelijk om praktiserend te zijn. Dat is met name de reden voor mijn zoektocht.

Kareem

----------


## zoefzoef

salaam kareem,
ik ben ook nederlandse.26 en mama van twee kids.tevens moslim en praktiserend .en geloof me het is niet zo moeilijk als het lijkt. bij deze mail ik niet direkt voor een relatie of zo maar als je vragen hebt kun je ze me altijd stellen .er zijn namelijk bepaalde dingen als nederlander lastiger in je moslim zijn dan wanneer je een moslim familie om je heen hebt.en alles op zijn tijd.ik heb in het begin ook eerst veel moeten leren voordat ik het helemaal praktiserend deed.doe het gebed bv nog steeds half arabisch,engels en nederlands om een voorbeeld te geven.moge allah je de weg leiden en ik hoor het wel.groetjes en salaam  :blij:

----------


## Hafida_25

Dus je vind opleiding belangrijk. Ik heb een MBO opleiding is dat ook voldoende? Verder ben ik lief, open eerlijk en hou ook van reizen. Geldt voor mij ook.

wil je mij anders bellen mail me 

[email protected]

----------


## dunya211

selamalikom broeder

ben je nog op zoek [email protected]

zuster dan laag streepje dan 23 gewoon aan elkaar

----------


## marrowomen

Salaam ,

Ik heet karima en ben 31 jaar oud.
Ik 4 kids en ben op zoek naar een nederlandse moslim.
Ik ben van marokaans afkomst,maar ben hier geboren,
maar helaas heb ik geen hbo opleiding.


Ik geef je hierbij ook mijn e-mail adres [email protected].
Mocht je intresse hebbben dan hoor ik het insallah wel van.
Succes! 


Moge Allah ons beschermen!

----------


## moslim1979

subhanellah hoe men op en jonge springt die en eige bedreif heeft enzovoort dit is nu weert bewijs de meeste naart geld kijken stagferllah ahoedoebillah 
elmoehim

walikom salaam wr wb

----------


## isdatnounodig?

> subhanellah hoe men op en jonge springt die en eige bedreif heeft enzovoort dit is nu weert bewijs de meeste naart geld kijken stagferllah ahoedoebillah 
> elmoehim
> 
> walikom salaam wr wb


Inderdaad ja, of zij hem op de juiste weg kunnen helpen is maar de vraag. Wees maar blij dat ze niet op jou reageren :knipoog:

----------


## pretender007

salaam aleikum .

ik snap deze man niet ?eerst maakt hij indruk wat hij heeft , en daarna zoekt hij een vriendin of partner .
een vriendin kun je altijd aan de kant zetten en een vaste partner niet .
vraag wat wil je nu ?
.

----------


## isdatnounodig?

> salaam aleikum .
> 
> ik snap deze man niet ?eerst maakt hij indruk wat hij heeft , en daarna zoekt hij een vriendin of partner .
> een vriendin kun je altijd aan de kant zetten en een vaste partner niet .
> vraag wat wil je nu ?
> .


Lees goed, vriendin/partner/vrouw en dat alles in 1

----------


## lieve zuster

vraag teken zet ik hier bij .

veel succes bij het vinden, ik zou zelf nooit ben een bekeerling trouwen.

----------


## Mk.Madina

Salaam ou aleikoum warahmatou Allah wabarakatouhou !

Soubhan Allah wat zijn dit in Allahsnaam voor reactie's ?


Jullie vergeten n ding deze broeder is een BEKEERDE MOSLIM zegt hij .

Hamdulilah.

Vergeet niet een moslim is een moslim of hij een bekeerdeling is of niet!!!!!!

Ongeacht zijn of haar afkomst SOUBHAN ALLAH

Wa3oudou bi Allah...

De Islam is een vredevol geloof vol gastvrijheid en vriendelijkheid en steun broederschap en zusterschap.

ALLAH OU AKBAR.

Wel mijn broeders en zusters ik lees hier al het negatieve behalve dat !

Deze broeder is manshAllah bekeerd is dit het beeld dat jullie hem geven van onze ISLAM ONZE DIEN ?

LA ILLAHA IL ALLAH MOHAMED RASOULOU ALLAH SALAAT 3ALEYHI WASALAAM !

----------


## lieve zuster

eerst zien dan geloven iedereen kan zeggen ik ben bekeerdt.

tegenwoordig is het beter om met een geboren moslim te trouwen die zijn vrijgevig zorgen meestal heel erg goed voor hun vrouwen en bij hun weet je zeekrs dat er geen twijfel is in hun harten, dat ze voor duizend procent in de koran en in allah en de profeet geloven.
er zijn natuurlijk bekeerlingen die echt bekeerdt zijn maar dat zijn meestal strenge bekeerlingen en die zijn niet te vinden op site zoals datingsite.

----------


## Mk.Madina

> eerst zien dan geloven iedereen kan zeggen ik ben bekeerdt.
> 
> tegenwoordig is het beter om met een geboren moslim te trouwen die zijn vrijgevig zorgen meestal heel erg goed voor hun vrouwen en bij hun weet je zeekrs dat er geen twijfel is in hun harten, dat ze voor duizend procent in de koran en in allah en de profeet geloven.
> er zijn natuurlijk bekeerlingen die echt bekeerdt zijn maar dat zijn meestal strenge bekeerlingen en die zijn niet te vinden op site zoals datingsite.


Mijn geliefde zuster InshAllah verkeer je in goede gezondheid.

InshAllah zal deze hadieth je helpen over vooroordelen!

"O Zoon van Adam! Je zult geen ware imaan bereiken totdat je niet meer let op fouten van anderen die je zelf ook hebt, en totdat je die fout van jezelf corrigeert. 
En als je dat gedaan hebt, zul je weer een andere fout vinden die je nog niet gecorrigeerd hebt. Als je dat doet zul je het erg druk metjezelf hebben.
En de meest geliefde dienaar van Allaah is degene die zoals deze persoon is."

Hadith 1: De daden worden beoordeeld op basis van de intentie 

De leider der gelovigen, Aboe Hafs, cOmar ibnoel-Khattaab overlevert: Ik hoorde de Boodschapper van Allah zeggen: 

Voorwaar, de daden worden beoordeeld op basis van de intentie en iedere mens zal alleen dat krijgen wat met zijn intentie samenhangt. Dus als iemand emigreert omwille van Allah en Zijn Boodschapper, dan is dat een (ware) emigratie omwille van Allah en Zijn Boodschapper . En als iemand emigreert omwille van een wereldse zaak of om een vrouw te huwen, dan is zijn emigratie omwille van datgene waarvoor hij is gemigreerd. 


(Overgeleverd door de twee meest weledele hadithgeleerden, Imam al-Boekhaari en Imam Moeslim, in hun twee authentieke hadithboeken, die de meest authentieke hadithboeken zijn die ooit zijn opgesteld) 

Uitleg

Deze overlevering is van groot belang als het gaat om de daden van het hart aangezien de intentie tot dit soort daden behoort. De geleerden zeggen over deze overlevering dat het de helft van de aanbidding is. Het is de maatstaf voor de innerlijke daden. En de volgende overlevering van cAaishah wordt beschouwd als de andere helft van de aanbidding. Zij overlevert namelijk dat de Profeet zei: Wie een daad verricht die niet in overeenstemming is met onze zaak, het zal van hem niet geaccepteerd worden.
(Overgeleverd door al-Boekhaari en Moeslim) 

Deze overlevering is de maatstaf voor de uiterlijke daden. Wij kunnen uit deze uitspraak van de Profeet opmaken dat elke daad vooraf wordt gegaan door een bepaalde intentie. Dit omdat elke weldenkende mens geen daad kan verrichten zonder intentie. Sommige geleerden zeiden zelfs dat als Allah ons verplicht zou hebben om een daad te verrichten zonder intentie, dit ons vermogen te boven zou gaan. 

De bovengenoemde overlevering van cOmar kan dienen als antwoord op de uitspraken van degenen die beweren dat zij een bepaalde daad herhaaldelijk verrichten, omdat shaytaan hen constant influistert dat zij deze daad zonder intentie hebben verricht. Wij kunnen tegen deze mensen zeggen dat het niet mogelijk is om een daad zonder intentie te verrichten. Maakt het dus gemakkelijk voor jullie zelf en schenkt geen aandacht aan deze influisteringen.

Wat leert deze overlevering ons? 
Men wordt afgerekend op zijn intentie. 
Een leraar dient duidelijke voorbeelden te geven om daarmee de zaken te verduidelijken. Zo heeft de Profeet emigratie als voorbeeld genomen. De intentie achter deze daad kan van persoon tot persoon verschillen. Voor de n kan het beloond worden en voor een ander zal de beloning uitblijven. 
Deze overlevering is van toepassing op verschillende hoofdstukken van fiqh (jurisprudentie), waaronder daden van aanbidding, onderlinge omgang (van mensen), huwelijken enz. 

Fi Amaani Allah swt , Madina

----------


## Gitana1

lieve zuster, dus jij zou nooit met een bekeerling trouwen??

Alhamdoulillah we zijn geboren als moslims, maar later is het aan ons om ons best te doen, een zo goed mogelijke moslim te zijn,kennis op doen,praktiseren enzo.

Als ik zo kijk, genoeg marokaanse moslims, die drinken,weggaan, niet bidden,roken,hun vrouwen slaan, is dat dan wel goed voor je??,


Terwijl als ik kijk naar de bekeerlingen,k weet wat je bedoelt,ze bekeren meestal voor iemand,maar je weet nooit hoe lang ze moslim gaan blijven.

Maar meisje, niemand van ons kan in andermans hart kijken,buiten ALLAH swt.

Het is niet omdat je een marokaan bent,dat je daarvoor een goeie praktiserende moslim bent.

En het is niet omdat je een bekeerling bent,dat je dat ook niet bent.

K ken Alhamdoulillah genoeg bekeerlingen, zelfs binnen mijn familie en vriendenkring,die echt masha ALLAH zijn. Waar veel marokanen echt niet aan kunnen tippen.

Als ALLAH swt niet naar rassen kijkt of nationaliteiten waarom zouden wij het dan wel doen??

Trouwens,je weet nooit waar je magteb ligt en met wie hoor  :knipoog: .

Maar natuurlijk ieder zijn eigen mening

Groetjes

wa salaam moehalaikoem

----------

